# Wavy vs Straight Coat



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

There are wavy and straight coated goldens. Scout's was really wavy when she was little but she grew out of it (or I was able to train it to lay flat, but I think the former is most likely).


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hali's coat is very wavy


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I am glad you posted this! Sunny has very wavy hair, and the hair on his tail curls around the tail. I am happy to know that this is normal


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think there is any way to tell for sure what the adult coat is going to look like.... 

Looking at your pics, I would guess your puppy is just going through that awkward stage after the soft puppy coat's been blown and there is just this coarse coat that may settle like that along the backbone and tail. 

I'll have to look at pics later... Jacks had a coarse coat like your golden, but I don't remember him having the same ripple pattern. Again, I'm not sure if that means anything.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Cooper has wavy hair too. He's seven months old and his fur is getting wavier and wavier. And he has frizz in his ears and in the hair on his legs.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

When Hank's adult hair started coming in it was wavy, it's now straight.


----------



## elainewlt (Oct 3, 2010)

Cool, looks like it's different for each golden! I somehow like how it's unpredictable  Cooper's hair used to be coarse until I purchased the Furminator. Combed all the dead hair out and he's all smooth and wavy now! Can't wait to see how his full coat will turn out to be like!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I remember Bama's hair being like that and now it is straight. Now this is my foster dog CoCo. I call him my hairy chest boy. LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

elainewlt said:


> Cool, looks like it's different for each golden! I somehow like how it's unpredictable  Cooper's hair used to be coarse until I purchased the Furminator. Combed all the dead hair out and he's all smooth and wavy now! Can't wait to see how his full coat will turn out to be like!


 
Hmm.... I'm not sure if I'd use the furminator, as it could be messing up with your dog's coat and making it ripply looking. 

The furminator strips all of that undercoat out, which leaves behind the coarser top coat. <- At least that's my theory based on what I've read about how the brush works.


----------



## elainewlt (Oct 3, 2010)

Hmmm I was informed that it only removes the "loose" hair, but yeah maybe I should decrease the frequency of combing. Cooper's hair was already wavy before I started using it. I guess it's probably just a phase. Thanks for the advice though


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Kirby has more under coat and her top coat is courser and wavy. Darby has less under coat but his top coat is long, straight and luxurious (not typical Golden but I love it). His mother Scully has a very curly coat and when she is wet... we call her Curly Sue. Sunny's coat was a cross between Kirby and Darby's - I think they are all a little different just to drive us nuts!!


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dakota had wavy hair when it first came in. Now it is straight. He isn't a very long haired GR. Sierra is only 6 months and her hair is pretty short and Not wavy. They have the same father and are also related on the mothers side too, so maybe curly coat isn't a genetic thing and may not be like it once he is full grown. 

I do very much like Dakota's crimpy hair behind his ears!


----------

